# Fudge the cat went missing Friday 14th she is a white tortoise shell



## maddforit (Sep 17, 2012)

I went to hospital the day she went missing in fenham Newcastle upon Tyne ne49ae from my house , someone left the door open and she walked out. She has been out on her own for a day or so b4 and never taken this long to get back. Please she kept me sane and when I came back from hospital and she still was not there I became very depressed. Here is her and her sisters personal Facebook website she is the tortoise shell one, she likes being held having her belly rubbed and slobbers on anyone who makes her happy with her tongue hanging out. Cloey Fudge Cat | Facebook if you here from her or see her or find her I will be most grateful and offer free computer services. My facebook is Andy Moore | Facebook please please find her as my hospital stay sucked knowing she was lost.


----------



## maddforit (Sep 17, 2012)

thx I appreciate the views from others at least I know this is a website that isn't full of sh** it means a lot please find her sob


----------



## maddforit (Sep 17, 2012)

her sister misses her very much too she constantly whining for her


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Bumping this up hope she is found soon


----------

